# Great free e-mail download.



## franca (Aug 26, 2002)

This is one of the best free e-mail downloads i have ever seen.
Try it you will not regret it. 

http://www.incredimail.com/english/splash.html


----------



## newkidtopc (Jul 24, 2002)

Hi franca,
yup incredimail is damn good
i have been using it for the last 6-7 months and have had no problems with it(it did sometimed give invalid pagefaults etc.Maybe i didnot installl the program properly)
despite this it is a great program and everyone should give it a try
there is a free version and one premium version
so choose the one you want
thnx


----------



## byron (Dec 25, 1998)

I have the Premium version and it is great fun to use.


----------



## TOWER OF POWER (Mar 15, 2002)

Just a little warning, In my experience, this program is wide open to exploits and email viruses. I had a lot of viruses and exploits trying to invade. Thank God for AVG, Panda online and Micro Trend online scan. This could be an isolated problem, but something tells me different. If you use it, ensure your virus protection and firewall is up to snuff. 
To qualify, I used the 'free' addition, I suspect the premium addition has better protection.

Just my experiences and thoughts.


----------



## franca (Aug 26, 2002)

Thank's for the info will keep an eye on it .


----------



## franca (Aug 26, 2002)

Come on you guy's, Dont you know a good thing when you see it .


----------



## p51 (Mar 21, 2002)

How does it work? Is it a shell of some sort that works with/over something like Outlook Express, or something that works in place of Outlook Express? Looks interesting?


----------



## franca (Aug 26, 2002)

Yes that's right , you can still use your outlook express as your default mail program, incredimail uses the same address & gives you the choice to use it as your default mail if you want .

give it a try i have been using it for months it is realy good you can do so many neat things with it.

Give it a try you wont regret it .


----------



## flavallee (May 12, 2002)

I agree. It's a great freebie E-mail program, and it integrates well with Outlook Express.

Just one warning. If you have an old computer with a slow processor and very little RAM, forget about using it.

Frank's Windows 95/98 Tips


----------



## franca (Aug 26, 2002)

Not so flavallee i have a realy slow machine & it works great for me


----------



## Rhettman5.1 (Sep 25, 2002)

Problem is incredimail retains a copy of all your mail !
It can use it in anyway it wants.
It's all in the license agreement.
Go Here : http://www.langa.com/newsletters/2002/2002-10-10.htm#6 and read about it ...Rhett


----------



## buckaroo (Mar 25, 2001)

Way to go Rhettman5.1...thanks for the informative link. Good job.


----------



## franca (Aug 26, 2002)

What buckaroo said & more "WOW" who new Thank's Rhettman 5.1.


----------



## franca (Aug 26, 2002)

But i really like incredimail how can a program that gives you so much fun be bad ? 

I think i will stick with it & just keep an eye on it.  

But thanks for your info.


----------



## rhettman5 (Dec 3, 2000)

I am sure the guys in the Security Threads can help if you have problems. I just wouldn't E-Mail anything you don't want the world to read !...Let us know if you find any problems ...just curious !

( I had it once, but dumped it when I saw the potential problems)...Rhett


----------



## franca (Aug 26, 2002)

Thanks i will just use it to have fun with, & boy can you have fun.

It,s great.


----------



## pyritechips (Jun 3, 2002)

Thx for the tips!

I just told my gf about it because she uses it and likes it very much.

~Jim


----------



## *aussie_blondie (Nov 29, 2002)

I only ever use web-based email like Hotmail and Yahoo. I don't use Outlook @ all. Is this programme still worth downloading? it looks like a pretty big file so I'm asking 1st instead of tryin' for myself as I don't have much disk space left.


----------



## franca (Aug 26, 2002)

Still have incredimail & getting so much pleasure out of it .

No prob's at all, boy what a program i love it.


----------



## MacFromOK (Mar 19, 2001)

Prolly 99% of the viruses I have had was received thru
Outlook Express. Haven't had any via email since I went
back to *Eudora Light* (completely free). I use an older
version (3.0), but 5.2 is the current one.

There's also a paid version and a "Sponsored" version
(with ads) that have more features, but the "light" version
is adequate for my needs. LOL, all I do with email is read
and send it (with attachments occasionally)... 

http://www.eudora.com/

Cheers, Mac


----------



## flavallee (May 12, 2002)

Incredimail Xe 888 is now out. If you already have it installed, just download and install the upgrade file and not the complete file.

Franca, I do use it on both my 266 MHz 98SE and 1.06 GHz XP computers. It just works a lot better on my XP computer because the processor is 4 times as fast and it has 4 times as much RAM.

Frank's Windows 95/98 Tips


----------



## 02roo (Dec 20, 2002)

Gday..am reading this thread with interest!
Incredimail IS a resource hungry beast for sure...and works better with more ram...on saying this i have 126 ram and it works satisfactorily as it JUST did with 64!
Re viruses...its an application and cannot itself carry a virus!!
There is a new build released now...#894...and as an avid long time user i would personally suggest keep watching new builds and wait a wee bit before upgrading..then if all looks ok go ahead!
On saying this...have just upgraded to the new build lol
Hoo roo


----------



## MacFromOK (Mar 19, 2001)

> _Originally posted by 02roo:_
> *Re viruses...its an application and cannot itself carry a virus!!
> *


Well... Actually, apps are frequently infected with virii...

However...

Email (and other internet apps) are kinda like gates into your
system. If there's a weakness, it can be exploited *via email*
(or other means), and doesn't have to carry a virus itself to be
instrumental in propagating them.

Outlook Express (and MS stuff in general) has a history of
security problems - partly because they're so widely used,
and thus give the hacker a larger group of victims... 

Cheers, Mac


----------



## 02roo (Dec 20, 2002)

Gday thanks for clarifying that!
I know when klez was prevalant a lot of people were saying"oh i got it via inncredimail etc"...but when this was taken up with the support team they pointed out it wasnt incredimail itself,but via oe or netscape or whoever.
...there have been so many glitches with IM generally but i for one just love it...well got to go ,my santa is here on my screen with his reindeers telling me i have email tee hee...all all


----------



## franca (Aug 26, 2002)

Well i guess we all agree it's a good program.


----------



## perris (Apr 21, 2002)

> _Originally posted by franca:_
> *Well i guess we all agree it's a good program.
> 
> *


hardly.

this is a fun program, it's far from a good program.

did you even bother to read the issues posted?

incredimail has the right to read and claim as it's own property any mail you send, it also has the right to access the incredimail program from remote, and fetch anything the program has saved...this includes mail you've recieved!!!

and here are issues that are not mentioned in the langa report;

1) this as adware!!!

when the program runs, it goes behind your back, and fetches adds, and stores them in the program, so the program can display adds even when you are not on line.

it obviously steals your bandwidth when you are on line, even when you are not using the program.

2) ya know, there is a minimize button, and there is a close program button.

THE CLOSE PROGRAM BUTTON DOES NOT WORK!!!!

that's right, you have to go to the tray, and turn the program off again, for this program to close!

sorry...*this is the most intrusive program I hgave ever seen*, and I cannot support the use of this program for anything but pure entertainment.

DO NOT SET THIS PROGRAM AS THE DEFAULT CLIENT.

DO NOT RECIEVE ANY MAIL THAT IS NOT JUNK MAIL WITH THIS PROGRAM

DO NOT SEND ANYTHING THAT IS NOT JUNK MAIL WITH THIS PROGRAM

MAIL SENT THROUGH AND RECIEVED BY THIS PROGRAM *IS DEFINATELY* the property of incredimail.

now, all that said, I do not believe the eula agreement is enforceable in america, and I believe that any usa judge would hold that the EUla is unlawfull, not enforceable, AND POSSIBLY PUNITIVE IN NATURE.

still, the very idea that this company or any company would try to get away with this invasion should give any inteligent person pause


----------



## 02roo (Dec 20, 2002)

...all i'm going to say..(being a mere junior member and all)...is that it is no more instrusive than MOST ALL microsoft programmes...in my opinion!


----------



## brendandonhu (Jul 8, 2002)

I have a few things to say about that perris.

1. You can probably make the close button exit in the settings. It minimizes to tray instead because many people like to leave the email program open. Close button just sends to the tray on ALL Antivirus, Filesharing and Firewall programs.

2. The licence is no more intrusive than a licence by Microsoft.

3. Adware is not always bad. It shows a banner. So does this very site. _Spyware_ is bad.

4. Incredimail does not own your email message, it means they are not responsible for something you send through their client.

5. That EULA is most certainly allowed in America.


----------



## 02roo (Dec 20, 2002)

THANK YOU!
I have read this all before and also find a lot of misinterpretation of the IM terms of use.


----------



## perris (Apr 21, 2002)

> _Originally posted by brendandonhu:_
> *I have a few things to say about that perris.
> 
> 1. You can probably make the close button exit in the settings. It minimizes to tray instead because many people like to leave the email program open. Close button just sends to the tray on ALL Antivirus, Filesharing and Firewall programs.
> ...


hi guyz

well, we dissagree, but not much.

I agree THAT firewalls and avs SHOULD have it difficult to close a program by mistake... in this regard, I do consider this a boon... but on my protectors,

no add based program is to be considered your protector

...an ad based program should not have this as a feature...I don't think anyone would argue this point...

still I do see what you are saying, and some people will like this, and actually consider it a feature.

I don't, consider it a feature on any add based program, and no, unless it's hidden beyond the finding of mortal men, the close button cannot be configured to close the program through the gui.

so we sorta agree and disagree at the same time

as far as the ms eulas.

no, and using ms as a model is a cheap shot.

microsft does not claim to own the work on your computer...

this program does in fact stake a claim to the artistic and legal ownership to anything that remotely associates itself with this program...completely intrusive to the point way beyond microsofts eulas

Now, I believe this is an unenforceable and illegal position, but neverttheless, this program stakes that claim.

now, as you say, all eulas are allowable in america...however that does not make the eula enforceable.

if the lawsuit took form, it will be up to the judge whether or not the eula breaks american law, and if it does, it is not enforceable

this eula to me is a clear violation of the law, and is probably punitive in nature.

I stand by that statement


----------



## brendandonhu (Jul 8, 2002)

OK you are probably right about the EULA.

But i dont see how it being ad based makes the sys tray minimizing bad. This would once again be bad with spyware, not ads. They dont get paid by every minute the ad is open. They get paid by how many times it is clicked, or even downloaded, but it has nothing to do with whether or not the program is open. Its free, and they have to make their money somehow.


----------



## perris (Apr 21, 2002)

the reason add based changes my point of view is as follows.

when I want to controll internet activity, I expect that turning a program off will cut it's use of my bandwidth.

if closing the program does not cut the programs ties to it's add mills, then there is a deception in this nature.

do you agree with this, or do you think I am out of line with this expectation?


----------



## brendandonhu (Jul 8, 2002)

I agree with that, but
Do you have netstat or firewall logs that show Incredimail does not disconnect on exit?


----------



## perris (Apr 21, 2002)

> _Originally posted by brendandonhu:_
> *I agree with that, but
> Do you have netstat or firewall logs that show Incredimail does not disconnect on exit? *


I do have firewalls, and of course I can control the activity of any program...but the average user does not have the knowledge you and I have, or themembers of this site...

it's hardly myself I'm worried about, it's those that do not choose to bother...these are the people of my concern


----------



## brendandonhu (Jul 8, 2002)

Well OK i will see if i can test whether or not it leaves connections open, that appear to be do advertising sites. Should be easy using netstat and whois.


----------



## perris (Apr 21, 2002)

brendandonhu

just lainching this program sets my firewall ablaze...AND that is without accessing any servers whatsoever

This is the reason that I want it to be very easy to turn this or any add based program off


----------



## brendandonhu (Jul 8, 2002)

Ok heres the wird part.
I ran incredimail and I didnt see any mail at all. There was also no ad put in a footnote of my sent messages. Why arent I seeing the ads? Did i download a limited version with no ads?

Because of this, netstat showed that IncrediMail only opened connections to pop3.comcast.net, my ISP mail server.


----------



## brendandonhu (Jul 8, 2002)

OK outgoing email did have the ad for incredimail, but there were no ads in the program.


----------



## perris (Apr 21, 2002)

this program is pretty tricky, and one of the reasons I am alarmed.

follow this

when I first downloaded this program IT DID NOT ACCESS THE INTERNET UNLESS I SENT OR FECHED MAIL!!!and there were no adds

then after a couple of days of use, the adds started shoeing up in the activity window top right.

now, this is disturbing as follows.

I had already set my firewall to allow incredimail to acces the internet, as my experience with the program was that it did not access the intenet unless I was sending or recieving mail.

so, believe it or not, this program waited for me to give it a greenlight on my firewall before it started accessing the internet.

now, I'm sure there wasn't an inteligent process, and all of this occured on some kind of timer.

neverhteless...this is very decieving, and I don not like the nature of this design


----------



## brendandonhu (Jul 8, 2002)

I kind of like that, as after 2 days of use you have probably already figured out the program uses ads.


----------



## Rhettman5.1 (Sep 25, 2002)

I had several problems and errors, then after reading the licence I dumped it, if you really want to you can do lots of what it does by inserting grafic gif's and backgrounds your-self, but no point in arguing, if it works for you and you like it ,keep it, I chose not to myself.

I have a slow dial-up connection, every bit of bandwith counts for me ...Rhett


----------



## brendandonhu (Jul 8, 2002)

Thats true rhett, it can all be done manually as far as writing fancy emails, it just isnt fun that way 
I personally would like to use it, but 100% of my emails are TSG forum responses so I dont have anyone to send to


----------



## memyslfni (Dec 22, 2002)

Used it for a years or so .... love it I used the free and now the premium version. Had problems with XP compatibility at first but the next version update (2 updates ago) corrected it and I have had no probs since. As far as security vunerabilities is is no more or less secure than Outlook. It uses the same engine to run and has the same settings to close and gaping hole you may be leaving open. First disable script hosting in your win settings and disable running script in the preview pane for ICMail and check the option for notify me of a prog trying to send mail as me and do not allow silient emails and receipt requests and responses.

For those trying Incredimail check out the top 100 ICmail sites list 
Used it for a years or so .... love it I used the free and now the premium version. Had problems with XP compatibility at first but the next version update (2 updates ago) corrected it and I have had no probs since. As far as security vunerabilities is is no more or less secure than Outlook. It uses the same engine to run and has the same settings to close and gaping hole you may be leaving open. First disable script hosting in your win settings and disable running script in the preview pane for ICMail and check the option for notify me of a prog trying to send mail as me and do not allow silient emails and receipt requests and responses.

For those trying Incredimail check out the top 100 ICmail sites list Found some great downloads for I-candy/fonts and animations 
ect..

http://yttepigen.dk/toplist/topsites.htmlhttp://


----------



## perris (Apr 21, 2002)

OK

I want to say this again to all the cheerleaders of this program.

this is absolutely the most invasive program I have ever seen..

this program tells you straight out, that your emails, both incoming and out going become the property of incredimail.

this program tells you they are allowed to go behind your back, and read anything...ANYTHING that you have associated with the program.

in addition.

this program waits until you trust it, before it starts stealing your bandwidth.

In other words, while the program is launched, incredimail WILL ACCESS THIS PROGRAM, AND MONITOR YOUR PERSONAL PROPERTY.

NOW, if you are using this program for the fun of it, you must;

NOT MAKE IT THE DEFAULT CLIENT

YOU MUST TURN IT OFF FROM THE TRAY IMMEDIATELY WHEN FINISHED.

YOU MUST NOT SEND ANYTHING THAT IS PERSONAL OR PROFESSIONALLY SENSITIVE.

YOU MUST NOT SEND YOUR PERSONAL WORK, AS THIS PROGRAM LAYS CLAIM TO IT.

for instance...if I write a story...(I am a writer), 

if I then submit my work to maxim magazine...(they have purchased my work in the past)

INCREDIMAIL CAN CLAIM THE RIGHTS TO MY STORY, IF I SUBMITTED MY WORK WITH THIS MAIL PROGRAM.

OK, so now I've made as clear as possible why this is far from a good program.

those of you that would like to continue to have your fun with this program, that is fine, so long as you do so informed


----------



## brendandonhu (Jul 8, 2002)

You have still not proved whether or not it is stealing bandwidth after the program is closed.

Its licence is very, very similar to many other companies licences. Including Microsoft EULAs. Aren't you using Windows right now perris?

Can you prove it is monitoring your personal property?

Do you know for sure that IncrediMail has hired people who get paid to sort through people's email and hope that they find a good script so they can sell it and make a movie??? unlikely.


----------



## brendandonhu (Jul 8, 2002)

Also you said it is invasive and tells you straight out that your emails, both incoming and out going become the property of incredimail. 

Invasive would be doing something without telling you. It tells you straight up, as you said, up front aka no surprises and noninvasive because you read it and agree to it.

I have not gotten ads popping up yet from incredimail, but I can tell you conclusively that my email is NOT being forwarded to them. Want proof? here are netstat logs from Before, During and After running Incredimail. You can see it ONLY opened connections to my pop server, on the POP3 Port. If data was being transfered to incredimail, it would have opened another connection and port.

Active Connections

Proto Local Address Foreign Address State
TCP mdonahue:1029 ool-18bec13e.dyn.optonline.net:1166 TIME_WAIT
TCP mdonahue:1214 ns.rz-mila.com.br:2198 TIME_WAIT




Active Connections

Proto Local Address Foreign Address State
TCP mdonahue:1029 ool-18bec13e.dyn.optonline.net:1166 TIME_WAIT
TCP mdonahue:4906 pop3.comcast.netop3 TIME_WAIT




Active Connections

Proto Local Address Foreign Address State
TCP mdonahue:4906 pop3.comcast.netop3 TIME_WAIT
TCP mdonahue:4911 pop3.comcast.netop3 TIME_WAIT


----------



## memyslfni (Dec 22, 2002)

As I stated in my prior post, I have been using Incredimail for over a year and have never expienenced these alledge things. I write poetry, have yet to see it published as incredimail works or to be claimed as someone elses creation for that matter. and I do book keeping out of my home office for several clients, who are business large and small, and have yet to have there info stolen or used malicously, and or otherwise violated. 

There are many devious tactics going on in todays online world and if Incredimail is praticing any of them it is to a mild degree, for instance the ask for your age gender and location for generic statisics. As far as security goes, as most should be I am responcible enough to have taken some basic security measures to protect my pc for unwanted inquiries, or digging expoditions, or malious scripts and viruses, I dont feel to exposed by this program.

Moreover, stealing bandwith, and I have a P4 1.9 on DSL and use the internet frequently everyday, sneding and receiving emails from 3 different email accounts/ISP's and for the record get some of the best benchmarks on band with online, and off for California. So your accusations of this program are unfounded as far as I am concerned and I think that just because it is a Outlook clone doesn't mean you should sling so much microsoft mud its way. 

I highly doubt that a fledgling program going up biggies like Outlook and online mail services, would risk highly publizied privacy violation and copyright/property rights infridgment lawsuits by stealing and claiming rights to users content. 

Yes you do have advertising and the occasional pop ups while connected and running the FREE version of the program however if you like I have purchase Premium version you don't have that nusiance. Incredimail is far less invasive than several other "catch red handed" programs such as gator, kazaa, yahoo, and AOL. They do stick their link on every email and because they have their name on it the claim rights to those emails, I have not heard of any instances where they have actually excersised this right to stake their claim to any users content. Again linking the emails only happens only in the FREE version.

In my experience and as well other friends I have turned on to Incredimail, this program is harmless and brings some personality and creative expression to an otherwise impersonal andlargely anonmous task. So please pipe down with the histeria and give the underdog a break.


----------



## brendandonhu (Jul 8, 2002)

memyslfni, your post sparked a thought for me. 
The reason they say they own your incoming/outgoing mail is so they can put that link on it. If they didnt claim rights, they couldnt be allowed to edit it. And my last post shows they arenot using that right to receive my emails.


----------



## perris (Apr 21, 2002)

once again brendan, microsoft does not claim to own your work

this program does

as far as the adds, see my screenshot


----------



## perris (Apr 21, 2002)

sorry...I'm on a slow wireless connection right now...I'll upload the screenshot later.

no, as far as making excuses for a company to claim the rights to your work.

please don't do this.

the eula could easily say they are allowed to add their promotion to your mail, without owning it.

and as far as having used this program without it ever publishing your work.

the fact that it claims that it can publish your work, does not mean it likes your work enough to make a stir...yet.

and I believe it never will.

but nevertheless, the claim is made.

and again, as ffar as stealing my bandwidth.

yes...thsi program is accessing the internet when I hit the close program button.

it is uploading when I hit the close program button as well.

I of course have to close the program from the system try for this program to stop trying to steal my bandwidth


----------



## perris (Apr 21, 2002)

just trying to upload again


----------



## brendandonhu (Jul 8, 2002)

When you close the program, it isnt stealing your bandwidth. See my netstat results. They show all connections incredimail opened, were closed. When it just goes to the system tray, that is not closing. You can also see from my netstats it isnt uploading anything other than to email servers.

Yes, I would feel more comfortable if the license didnt say it owned my work, but I have shown that my emails are not being sent back to them, so they have no way of knowing what my messages say.

If you are having trouble with the screen shot thats ok, im sure I can find one online.


----------



## perris (Apr 21, 2002)

> _Originally posted by brendandonhu:_
> *When it just goes to the system tray, that is not closing.
> *


and that is my very point...hitting the close button does not close this program...

this is exactly why an add based program must close when you hit the close button.

brendan...there is a minimize button as well as an x button.

I might feel differantly if there were no minimize button...as in my firewall and my antivirus...there is no minimize button...just an x button

when there is both, a minimize button and a red x button, this will indicate to most common sense that the red x button is a close program button, and not a minimize button...

do you follow my reasoning here...it's a deceptive gui...this program is doing it's best to not close, yet keep a dgree of normalcy in this behavior.

that's exactly my point here...I don't know if I'm able to make my point clear

now, as far as not uploading to anything but add servers...as in the beginning, this program did not upload to anything at all unless it was accessing mail...it's colors changed as soon as I allowed it permission in my wall

brendan...this program is uploading and downloading while I have absolutely no deliberate mail activity...this is very alarming!!!...I have it set to not recieve or send unless I hit those buttons...this program accesses the internet as soon as I open it?
!!!!I have set it not to do that*!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!*

AND, IT DID NOT DO THIS UNTILL i ALLOWED IT PERMISSION IN MY FIREWALL...I DON'T KNOW...THIS GEVES ME A VERY PARANOID FEELING, AND I KNOW I SOUND PARANOID, BUT THIS IS VERY ALARMING TO ME

DANGER WILL ROBINSON...DANGER

also, this program has allready demonstrated it will change it's behavior when it sees fit.

*Yes, I would feel more comfortable if the license didnt say it owned my work, *

we agree here of course.

look...I'm not saying don't use this program...I'm not saying boycott this program, though I surely will

I am saying keep your eye on this program, and surely do not recomend this program to people that do not have the technical skill that you think they need to monitor a wayward program such as this


----------



## brendandonhu (Jul 8, 2002)

OK I am now pretty much in agreement with what you have said, though I doubt if they are trying to pull anything by making the close button exit to system tray, because that would have provide no gain from them.


----------



## franca (Aug 26, 2002)

Well it looks like i have opened a big bag of worms about incredimail.

This is a program that should be used for fun only.

If you use it the way i do you will have no prob's.


After you use incredimail " right click" on the orange envelope at the far right of your start up task-bar .

You will get a drop-down menu click on exit this will close incredimail .

To open incredimail again just click on the red envelope in your task-bar & incredimail will open.

Just exit the program each time you have finished with it & you will have no prob's .

Don't use it as your default mail, just use it for fun stuff. & exit it every time.

This is what i do when i log on.

1, Open Mailwasher, this shows all my e-mail before i open it & processes it.

2, Then it opens my de-fault mail to read any mail that i have ok'd.

Increimail does not run till i want to use it.

It works trust me.

Don't be so paranoid you guys, just use it this way & have fun.

Don't worry be happy.


----------



## perris (Apr 21, 2002)

good post franca...I agree with everything you've just said.

gonna try to upload a screenshot of the way this program advertizes...


----------



## soldier (May 11, 2002)

To change the subject a little bit, does anyone know why IncrediMail also downloads messages from the Deleted Folder in hotmail? I mostly have spam there which is automatically deleted by the hotmail filters but IM still downloads them to my inbox. Is there any way to not dowload those messages?


----------



## brendandonhu (Jul 8, 2002)

If you are downloading the emails to hotmail via regular POP3, you can not have it differentiate betweent he folders, but it does allow message rules so you can filter the same way as with hotmail by writing your own rules


----------



## franca (Aug 26, 2002)

Yes soldier , when you have finished using Incredimail exit it the way i told you .

Then the next time you check your e-mail in your default & hotmail do it before you open up your incredimail program.


----------



## franca (Aug 26, 2002)

Ok, for all who are not sure about IC check this out .

http://www.safe-mail.net/


----------



## DieVersion (Aug 18, 2003)

Can any1 give me the serial of incredimail....


----------



## brendandonhu (Jul 8, 2002)

You can buy one at http://incredimail.com


----------



## gotrootdude (Feb 19, 2003)

Although I use incredimail, there are some things to be aware of. 
Here's what the webpage over at computercops
http://www.computercops.biz/article2149.html
has to say about it.



> IncrediMail 1850xxx versions and higher.
> 
> Spyware, backdoors, keyloggers, blacklists, timebombs, registry bombs and crc checkers.
> It took over a month for a group of crackers to remove all the crap from this popular
> e-mail program.


Not really any of this comes into play as long as you obtain and use the program legally. It can play some dirty tricks on you if you attempt to crack it or use a serial that isn't registered to you.


----------



## jbredmound (Jul 27, 2003)

I used the free version of Incredimail for, probably, a year. It locked me up several times, and I was forced to uninstall/reinstall several times, and I finally just threw my hands up .

Has there been progress in this area? Would things be any different if I tried it again?

I never went to premium because I didn't want to pay for something that didn't seem much different than the software that was problematic.

Thanks for any insights.


----------

